# streaming aacplus in Mac



## rajukgp (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All,
Did anybody developed application for streaming aacplus file on Mac OS.Please help me on this.
Thanks in advance
Arnab


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What kind of file is it? What is the file extention? What program made the file? Google search doesn't even bring up any info on that file.


----------



## rajukgp (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry for my late reply.It is the files with AAC extension.But if you go to wikipedia there are two versions of AAC one is AAC and other one is AACplus.The latter one is the advanced version.

You can check the shoutcast.com website where you will find Radio stations with AAC+ file extensions.So I was talking about application development which can stream AAC+ files.At present QT Tool kit supports MP3 and AAC not the latest one so planning to support the same for my own test application.If you can help me on this let me know.
Thanks in advance
-A


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does this or this help? But from what I see, it seems that most of the Mac stuff will do mp3's, so you may need to convert 1st. Or if you are talking about receiving, then have you tried iTunes yet? When it is open, goto the Advanced menu, and then Open Stream. Put in the URL of the stream and then it should start to work.


----------

